# First tablet has trouble working in gimp(mac)



## TanukiCoast (May 6, 2010)

I finally decided to get a wacom today, the bamboo pen. I got it installed and it works just as expected with exception, in gimp it just behaves like a mouse, it reacts pretty sluggishly and the pressure sensitivity isn't working. i already download the latest drivers for it and i have the newest version of gimp. is there a way to fix this or should i just use another program?


----------



## Jingkaide (May 6, 2010)

You will find this helpful, maybe: http://registry.gimp.org/node/6656


----------



## Smelge (May 6, 2010)

Have you definately got the Mac-specific drivers? Usually you have windows and mac versions, which could result in your issues.


----------



## TanukiCoast (May 7, 2010)

Well i downloaded it from wacom, it asked what my model was and my operating system and when it finally got to the download page there were only two choices, one was the one i had already that came with the tablet and the other was the new one, and thats the one i downloaded. should i try downloading it again?


----------



## Arcum (May 7, 2010)

have you tried doing this?

"*... Part 3: Setting up your tablet in GIMP.*
Now  we come to the final part of this tutorial.
The first step is to  open GIMP.
Now go to Edit>Preferences (in GIMP 2.6). It may be  under File in previous versions.
Now click Input Devices. Now select  "Configure Extended Input Devices".
It should now recognize your  tablet if it didn't before you followed this tutorial.
Set the  options to how you want them, and click "Save".

Close GIMP, and  reopen it. Your tablet should now work! ..."

That was found here if you want to look into it a bit more: http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17992

-Edit-
Please note that I don't know much about macs never really used them so all I can do to help is research some information.
http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17992


----------



## TanukiCoast (May 7, 2010)

thanks Arcum that solved my major issue, the pressure sensitivity is now working.
but the brush still reacts rather slowly, especially on long strokes, any ideas as to what might cause this?
also is there a way to switch the pressure sensitivity between line width and opacity?


----------



## Arcum (May 8, 2010)

For the slow issue have you tried it without the drivers updated? There have been instances with a friend of mine where gimp wouldn't work with his tablet because the drivers were too new and gimp didn't know how to deal with it.

-------

Now as far as the switching issue is simple when your using your brush tool there SHOULD be a brush dynamics + icon near the brush options are. 

for a visual representation:

http://img192.yfrog.com/img192/6969/gimpbrushdynamics.jpg

This should allow you to change for opacity and width or heck even put them togeather. You can also have it go by how fast your stroke is or make it completely random in case you want that.

Since I'm using a Windows OS I don't know if the Mac user interface is any different. I hope this helps.


----------



## TanukiCoast (May 8, 2010)

Wow, I never even knew what that brush dynamics thing was for, now it makes perfect sense! And I'll be sure to try downloading the older drivers too. 

Thanks a ton Arcum my new tablet is working great now ^.^


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 8, 2010)

I thought there's a driver disc comes with the tablet. Use that. Otherwise it's just a mouse in a pen shape.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 8, 2010)

Slow? It's either the computer speed, or you've been drawing on a high-pixel canvas.


----------



## Arcum (May 8, 2010)

I'm glad to help.

If the driver isn't the issue then I'm not entirely sure how to help but I will try to help you find the root of the problem. After that I can't help all that much. At this point ill be taking shots in the dark.


----------



## TanukiCoast (May 11, 2010)

Just thought i'd wrap things up by saying that the lag issue may be due to the fact that I'm on a powerbook g4, though i don't know why it would react normally outside of gimp and then start misbehaving only within the borders of the canvas, even when pressure sensitivity is turned off and i'm just using it as a mouse. and i did try installing the old drivers from my disk, it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------

